# Best custom ROM for Showcase?



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been out of the custom ROM flashing business of late and am wanting to try something new.. What are the current best custom ROMs for the ICH500 Showcase? I'd like to be able to move to ICS or Jelly Bean if possible, but I definitely want something that is stable..

Currently my Showcase has a rooted stock Gingerbread ROM..

Also, I'm on a Mac, so any help with using Heimdall would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## slaeyer (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm currently using CM10 nightlies on my Mezzy, it's fantastic! Very stable and everything works! I'm going to tryout RomKonverter on the Fascinate 10.1 nightly and see how well that runs.


----------



## Beast (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool.. Thanks for the info.. Might have to look into using RomKonverter too.


----------

